
A Hacker’s Guide to Bending the Universe - enzoavigo
https://backchannel.com/a-hacker-s-guide-to-bending-the-universe-86a5636b04da#.pqjo9zioo
======
mchahn
For a number of years the only remaining applications for tubes were the CRT
and the magnetron. We are now down to only one.

